# Sulfate free



## wvpumpkin (Jan 16, 2008)

If I start using sulfate free shampoo and conditioner, then is it alright to wash my hair everyday?? I wash it every other day now, but the second day it is always flat. I don't blow dry or use curling iron anymore, just on rare occasions. Thanks


----------



## JuliannaSophia (Jan 18, 2008)

I only wash my hair every other day as well. I think wheater the shampoo/conditioner is sulfate free or not that you should only wash it every other day since your hair has natural oils that are needed. :] What shampoo do you use? I haven't been able to find any with out sulfate.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *JuliannaSophia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I only wash my hair every other day as well. I think wheater the shampoo/conditioner is sulfate free or not that you should only wash it every other day since your hair has natural oils that are needed. :] What shampoo do you use? I haven't been able to find any with out sulfate. I think that Sallys has a new line that is sulfate free. That is what I am planning on getting. I haven't used that type yet.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 18, 2008)

This is a list of alkyl-sulfate-free shampoos, which means it includes products with olefin sulfonate, a potentially drying surfactant. Conversely, it excludes products with sodium laureth sulfate(SLES), a gentle sulfate. Furthermore, natural does not equal gentle, for everyone. As always, with any product, YMMV. This list was made without regard to any controversy over the "safety" of individual ingredients other than that some here are interested in avoiding parabens and silicones.

Except where noted, each product has at least one source where an exact list of ingredients can be found. If there is no live link, check under another product. From the lists, I have also color coded the products. If it says: "Salons; web beauty suppliers," that means I'm concerned about the reliability of some of the online sources I found. If someone else can recommend one, it would be much appreciated.






Key:

Product is natural, ie. made with whole ingredients, extracts, or is a castile-type soap.

Product has one or more mild cleansers.

Product has non-sulfate cleanser that may be drying.

*No online list of exact ingredients.

# Paraben free.

*!* Contains silicone.

*ABBA True Curls and True Shine* #

~NaturallyCurly.com, GoddessWithin; health food stores.

*African Black Soap* #

~Nasabb; Agbanga Karite.

*Alba Botanica*

~Life's Vigor, Drugstore.com; health food stores.

*Alchemy* #

~Adore Beauty (Australia); The Exton (Australia), Purist USA (USA); A'kin (UK).

*Aleppo Soap* #

~eBay.

*Alpenglow Shampoo Bars* #

~Alpenglow Skin Care.

*Alterna**

~Salons; web beauty suppliers.

*Angel Baby Shampoo and Body Wash* #

~Kate's Caring Gifts; Earth Mama Angel Baby.

*Aubrey Organics* #

~Vitamin Shoppe, VitaminLife, health food stores; There Must Be a Better Way (UK); Organics Australia Online (Australia).

*Auromere Ayurvedic* #*!*

~Auromere; Life's Vigor; Organics Australia Online (Australia).

*Avalon Organic Botanicals* # (not all formulas paraben free)

~Life's Vigor; health food stores; Organics Australia Online (Australia).

*Azida Hemp Oil Shampoo* #

~Azida; VeganEssentials.

*Back to Basics Blue Lavender Color Protecting Shampoo**

~Beauty Deals, salon stores; Ulta.

~Partial ingredient list in post #104 of this thread.

*Beauty With**out Cruelty* (non-olefin AND olefin sulfonate formulas)

~Kokopelli's Green Market, Life's Vigor; health food stores.

*Blended Beauty Soy Cream Shampoo and Curl Cleansing Conditioner* #

~NaturallyCurly CurlMart.

*Brocato Cloud 9**

~Monster Hair; other beauty suppliers.

*Burt's Bees Baby Bee and Rosemary Mint Bars* #

~Balm Works; health food stores.

*Burt's Bees Herbal Treatment and Grapefruit &amp; Sugar Beet Shampoos* #

~Drugstore.com, Balm Works, Walgreens &amp; CVS; health food stores.

*California Baby*

~Drugstore.com, Life's Vigor; health food stores.

*Carina Organics - Canada* #

~Carina Organics.

*Carol's Daughter* #

~Carol's Daughter.

*Chagrin Valley Bars* #

~Chagrin Valley Soap and Craft.

*Chemistry Store Organic Castile Liquid Soap* #

~The Chemistry Store.

*Cheryl's Herbs* #

~Cheryl's Herbs.

*Cornrows &amp; Company Coconut Shampoo and Herbal Deep Cleanse* #

~Cornrows &amp; Co.

*Creme of Nature*

~Walgreens; Walmart.

*CWS* #

~All Natural Cosmetics.

*Desert Essence Daily Replenishing*

~House of Nutrition Online, Life's Vigor, Drugstore.com; health food stores.

*DevaCurl Low-Poo** ! and No-Poo*

~NaturallyCurly CurlMart.

*DGJ Hair Clinic Hair Juice** *- UK* (Not all formulas are sulfate-free)

~Waitrose stores.

*Dr. Bronner's Pure Castile* #

~Drugstore.com; health food stores.

*Dr. Hauschka* #

~Essential Day Spa, Skin 1; health food stores.

*Dr.** Woods* # (Castile and no-sulfate formulas).

~Dr. Woods; My VitaNet.

~Ingredients in post #124 of this thread.

*Druide Baby Shampoo* #

~Kate's Caring Gifts.

*Druide Ecological and Organic* #

~Kate's Caring Gifts.

*Duchy Originals - UK* #

~Duchy Originals; UK supermarkets.

~Ingredients in post #125 of this thread.

*Dudu-Osum Herbal Shampoo* #

~Africa Imports.

*Earthly Delight* #

~Willner Chemists; Whole Foods.

~Ingredients in post #53 of this thread.

*Ebene* #

~Ebene Naturals.

*Ecco Bella Botanicals*

~Life's Vigor, Kokopelli's Green Market; health food stores.

*Eco Store - New Zealand* #

~Eco Store; Organics Australia Online.

*Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo*

~NaturallyCurly CurlMart.

*Emma Organics Organic Shampoo - Australia* #

~Organics Australia Online.

*Enjoy**

~Salons; web beauty suppliers.

*Evan's Garden* #

~Evan's Garden.

*Ferlow Botanicals - Canada* #

~Ferlow Botanicals.

*Florestas Organic Botanical* #

~Internatural.

*Freeman Pure Color Fresh Shine Shampoo* #

~Ulta.com; Rite Aid Drugstores.

*Gary Null's Heavenly Hair Cleanser* #

~Gary Null, Vitamin Shoppe; health food stores.

*Ginesis Shampoo* #

~Ginesis.

*Giovanni* #

~Mountain Rose Herbs, Life's Vigor; health food stores; Organics Australia Online (Australia).

*Gourmet Bars and Liquid Black Soap* #

~Mia Simone's Boutique.

*Graham Webb Daily Strength Strengthening Shampoo*

~1st Chair Salon; Ulta.

*Green People - UK* #

~Mariposa.

*Halo Shampoo* #

~Anna Bellina Organic Skin Care.

*Hamadi Hair Washes* #

~Sephora, NaturallyCurly CurlMart.

*Haven Scent - Australia* #

~Havenscent.

*Heartland Naturalâ„¢ Mint* #

~Heartland Products.

*Heart of Iowa Soapworks Shampoo Bars* #

~Heart of Iowa Soapworks; Prairieland Herbs.

*Herbal Choice* #

~NaturallyDirect.net; Rubber-Ducky.

*Herbon - Australia* #

~Eco Shop; Organics Australia Online.

*Hope's Shampoo** *- Australia*

~Planet Blue; Organics Australia Online.

*I Dream Body Wash and Shampoo* #

~Kate's Caring Gifts.

*J/A/S/O/N* (Not all formulas are sulfate-free) #*!*

~Life's Vigor, Willner Chemists; health food stores.

*Jessicurl Cleansers* #

~Jessicurl; some stores, mostly in CA.

*J. R. Liggett's Old Fashioned Bar Shampoo* #

~Life's Vigor; health food stores.

*Kenya jordana* #

~Kenyajordana.

*Kettle Care* #

~Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath; Refreshingly Free (both offer samples).

*Keyano Aromatics**

~Salons; web beauty suppliers.

*Kiss My Face*

~Life's Vigor, Kokopelli's Green Market; health food stores.

*Kosmea - Australia* #

~The Exton; Organics Australia Online.

*Lamas** Botanicals* (non-olefin AND olefin sulfonate formulas) #*!* (one formula has 'cones)

~VeganEssentials.

*L'ANZA Anti Aging White Tea Shampoo**

~Oasis Place; UK Hairdressers (UK).

*Le Savon Populaire Bars - Canada* #

~Savon Populaire; stores listed on the website.

~Ingredients in post #84 of this thread.

*Living Ecology Royal Organics* #

~Living Ecology.

~Ingredients in post #140 of this thread.

*Living Nature* #

~Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath; There Must Be a Better Way (UK).

*Logona* (not all formulas are sulfate-free) #

~Internatural; Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath.

*Logona LavaErde Rhassoul Powder and Pre-Mixed Cleansers* #

~Internatural, Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath, Logona UK; There Must Be A Better Way (UK)

*Long Lovely Locks Cleansers* #

~LongLovelyLocks (Fragrance-free available on request).

~Ingredients in post #7 of this thread.

*Mastey* #

~Mastey; beauty supply stores.

*Max Green Alchemy Scalp Rescue* #

~Max Green Alchemy, Whole Foods; other health food stores.

*Melrose* *- Australia* #

~Melrose, The Cruelty Free Shop; Organics Australia Online.

*Melvita - France* #

~BeautÃ©-test.com; Bio shops.

*Miessence* #

~All Natural Cosmetics (USA), There Must Be a Better Way (UK); Organics Australia Online (Australia).

*MOP Modern Organic Products C-System*

~GoddessWithin; Salon Collective (UK).

*Morrocco Method* #

~Morrocco Method, Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath; some health food stores.

*MyHoneyChild Cleansers* #

~MyHoneyChild.

*MyUtopia - Australia* #

~The Cruelty Free Shop.

*Naa**ni* # (Castile formulas paraben free)

~Naani.com. (Castile AND no-sulfate versions of each shampoo)

*Natural Shop* #

~The Natural Shop.

*Nature Clean - Canada &amp; US* #

~ShopNonToxic.

*Nature's Baby* #

~VitaNetonline; Internatural.

*n-fruizon** #

~n-fruizon; Ulta.

*NuHair Volume Maximizing Shampoo* #

~Drugstore.com

*Onesta* #

~Onesta Hair Care.

*Organic Children Organic Formula - UK* #

~Organic Children; UK supermarkets.

~Ingredients in post #86 of this thread.

*Organic Excellence* #

~OutletNutrition, MyVitaNet; Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath.

*Organic Selections - Australia* #

~Herbal Serenity; Organics Australia Online.

*Organikah* #

~Organikah.

*Organix* #*!*

~Store list.

~Ingredients for the Coconut Milk Shampoo in post #217 of this thread.

*Paul Penders* #

~VeganEssentials, Life's Vigor; health food stores(?).

*PAVES Professional* #*!*

~HairBoutique; Walgreens &amp; Eckerd drugstores.

*Prairie Naturals - Canada* #

~Q10.ca; health food stores.

~Ingredients in post #69 of this thread.

*Pravana**

~Salons; web beauty suppliers.

*Pure &amp; Basic*

~Internatural.

*Pure 'Nuff Stuff - UK* #

~There Must Be a Better Way.

*Pureology* *!*

~Drugstore.com.

*Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Wheatgrass Cleansing Tea* #

~Qhemet Biologics.

~Ingredients in post #195 of this thread.

*Queen Helene Mint Julep Shampoo With Protein* #

~Cosmetic Solutions; Sally Beauty Supply stores.

~Ingredients in post #152 of this thread.

*Rainbow Research Organic Herbal, Henna, and Baby** ! Shampoos*

~Henna by Cynthia(henna shampoo gallons); Life's Vigor.

*Real Purity* #

~Natural Solutions - Holistic Beauty Body &amp; Bath; Refreshingly Free.

*REN** *- UK* #

~REN Skincare.

*Savonnerie Gluten Free* #

~VeganEssentials.

*Sensibility Hijiki Seaweed/Soymilk* #

~Sensibility Soaps.

*Shaman Earthly Organics* #*!*

~Life's Vigor; Fresh &amp; Wild (UK)

*ShiKai* #*!* (some formulas)

~Life's Vigor; Kokopelli's Green Market.

*Soapnut Washing Powder - UK* #

~Soapnut.

*Stephen est. 1985 Healthy Hair Cleansers* #

~Fashionplanet; Hampton Court.

*Sukesha All-Nutrient**

~All-Nutrient; Spiral Haircase.

*Terressentials Pure Earth Hair Wash* #

~Terressentials; some health food stores.

*Trader Joe's Pure Castile* #

~Trader Joe's Stores.

~Ingredients in post #100 of this thread.

*Ultra Botanicals, MSM* #

~GoddessWithin.

*Uncle Harry's* #

~Uncle Harry's.

*Un Jour En Provence* #

~Drugstore.com.

*Urtekram Pure Balance Shampoos - EU* #

~Auravita (UK), Mariposa (UK), Swedish health food stores; Danish stores.

~Ingredients for the Wild Rose Shampoo in post #193 of this thread.

*Warm Spirit* #

~Warm Spirit.

*Young Living AromaSilk* #

~Young Living Essential Oils.

*Your Crown and Glory* #

~Your Crown and Glory.

_________________


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 18, 2008)

What a great list - thanks!

I just know that baby shampoos don't have sulfates.

Maybe the reason your hair needs to be washed frequently is the lack of sulfates. If you use any leave in stying products, sulfate-free shampoos aren't that great at cleaning the hair.

IMHO, it's not the cleanser that is hard on the hair, it's the water - how much/how often hair is washed.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Whoah. Thanks for the list. I used to use sulfate free (Paves) unfortunataly it is no longer made. Trying to find a new one, b/c my hair feels much healthier and softer. Normally my hair is washed everyday, b/c it gets too oily if I dont


----------



## Shelley (Jan 19, 2008)

I use the Prairie Naturals shampoo for color treated hair and like it.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 19, 2008)

BTW.....the source for the above list is longhaircommunity.com..........I did have it in there but I don't know where it went??

I just bought Coloresse shampoo from Sally Beauty and it it sulfate free too, I haven't tried it yet but I will let you know how I like it........it is supposed to be like Pureology....there is a write up on it on their webpage.


----------



## nursie (Jan 20, 2008)

i've been using Sally's 'coloresse' line of sulfate free shampoo (i've got the one in the blue bottle that is for damaged hair/hydration)...it is a knock of of pureology, and definately a fraction of the cost..its been working very well for me (and my extensions!), and this month its on sale buy 2 get one free


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nursie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've been using Sally's 'coloresse' line of sulfate free shampoo (i've got the one in the blue bottle that is for damaged hair/hydration)...it is a knock of of pureology, and definately a fraction of the cost..its been working very well for me (and my extensions!), and this month its on sale buy 2 get one free I am getting this soon. Does it smell good?


----------



## nursie (Jan 20, 2008)

it smells good to me, but i only smell it while im using it...it doesnt leave any scent on my hair...its not especially flowery or anything, just kind of a clean smell


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 26, 2008)

I just used coloresse tonight for the first time. Anyway, I just did it and my hair is almost dry within minutes. Usually it takes awhile for it to air dry. Does that have something to do with it being sulfate free. I hope is does this everytime. less wait to style it.


----------



## Equave (Jan 27, 2008)

In fact, sulfate-free doesn't mean gentleness... the gentler surfactants are the amphoteric or non ionic ones (Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Disodium Cocoamphodipropionate er Diacetate are a few examples)


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 28, 2008)

I bought some Coloresse shampoo from sally's today and came home and used it. I like it, it made my hair so soft and full of body. I got the blue one for dry damaged hair. I got all 4 products in the line. I got 2 shampoos, 2 conditioners, a deep treatment, and a leave in moisturizer...for about 28.00 with the buy 2 get 1 free and my sally card. I'm amazed at how well I like it....also like the other person said, my hair dried quickly. I would say this is a good product. It lathered very well also.


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 1, 2008)

I use ALTERNA and love it! It's sulfate free but it's expensive and so worth it! Smells awesome!!!


----------



## StaceyNan (Feb 6, 2008)

If I need to wash my hair every day, I wash with conditioner instead of shampoo every other day.

Coloresse products from Sallys are Sulfate Free. I bought the blue bottles of rescue conditioner, rescue shampoo and rescue leave-in conditioner for severely dry &amp; damaged color-treated hair.

The sign at Sallys said compare Coloresse to Pureology. I looked up the Pureology products today and the ingredients are not the same, nor are they close. Purology uses essential oils and purer ingredients. I used the products this morning and blow dried and ironed my hair. My hair does not feel as silky and appears more dull looking then usual.

Very dissappointed with the products.


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

How is this working for everyone? I haven't used it in a while. I want to try pureology, but wonder if theres much difference.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 4, 2008)

i would say if you want to wash your hair every day you should shampoo one day and do a conditioner only washing the next day...

a condiitioner only washing is apply lots of cheap conditioner to the hair let it sit for about 2 minutes than rinse it out completely, this works because conditioners contain sulfates, however since they contain lower amounts of sulfates they take a little longer to work


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 5, 2008)

So sulfates are bad for hair then?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 5, 2008)

basicly yes, though in some degree you do need sulfates or some other cleaning agent in order to clean your hair...

but really as long as you are not using super harsh shampoos that are labeled "detoxifying" or "deep cleansing" and not using shampoo every day you should be fine.

also stacy nan- i know you said your hair felt dull i would wait till you pass judgment on theproduct just cuase it is a change for your hair and it has to have time to adjust. i would say if after a week your hair is still not shiny and pretty than it may not be the best product for your hair


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 5, 2008)

i recommend samy pure! i use it now and its great! leaves my hair healthy soft and shine -- and in much better condition. it gets my hair clean without being harsh. plus it smells great too!!


----------

